# How is my selfie???



## Pex1992 (Mar 4, 2019)

Decreased body fat ...its 18% now


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 4, 2019)

high T ngl


----------



## androidcel (Mar 4, 2019)

@Arceus300 and @AncapFAG mog you hard srs

*MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG *


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 4, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 26785
> 
> @Arceus300 and @AncapFAG mog you hard srs
> 
> *MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG *


he looks like he could smash their skulls in with one arm ngl tbh


----------



## androidcel (Mar 4, 2019)

dotacel said:


> he looks like he could smash their skulls in with one arm ngl tbh


cope


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 4, 2019)

Selfie? you took like 100 of em...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2019)

Wing Commander Abhi/10.


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 4, 2019)

Not bad


----------



## Absi (Mar 4, 2019)

dotacel said:


> high T ngl


----------



## Fallen Chad (Mar 4, 2019)

its over for currycells


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 4, 2019)

Slayer of F-16s/10


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 4, 2019)

@Nibba


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 4, 2019)

over


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 4, 2019)

continue to lose bodyfat


----------



## jefferson (Mar 4, 2019)

smile and it would be better unless you have @HorribleTeeth


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 4, 2019)

jefferson said:


> smile and it would be better unless you have @HorribleTeeth





shitskincurry said:


> Slayer of F-16s/10


Abhinandan


jefferson said:


> smile and it would be better unless you have @HorribleTeeth


i dont have horroble teeth...but i seldom smile in pics ...


androidcel said:


> View attachment 26785
> 
> @Arceus300 and @AncapFAG mog you hard srs
> 
> *MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG MOG *


I dont mind...


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Mar 4, 2019)

Pakistan murdabaad


----------



## Coping (Mar 5, 2019)

Looking good, high T slayer tbh ngl


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 5, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> Pakistan murdabaad


Election tak lagegi...


Coping said:


> Looking good, high T slayer tbh ngl


thanks man...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 5, 2019)

Arrange marriage bhai?


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 5, 2019)

N


Extra Chromosome said:


> Arrange marriage bhai?


 Na bhai kyun....abhi to marriage bhi ni karni


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> @Nibba


@Pex1992 what are you doing get back to your phone it's time for work at tech support ??????????‍?


----------



## badromance (Mar 5, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Not bad


----------



## Blitz (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Pex1992 what are you doing get back to your phone it's time for work at tech support ??????????‍?


 Antivirus tech support


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 5, 2019)

GL for a curry


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 5, 2019)

androidcel said:


> cope
> 
> View attachment 26786



Dude should apply as a model already


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 5, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Dude should apply as a model already


modelling is shit here lol


Pex1992 said:


> modelling is shit here lol


Eve


Pex1992 said:


> modelling is shit here lol


EveRy second guy here wants to be an engineer or a doctor or Ca lol and so their parents too


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Blitz said:


> Antivirus tech support


Sir we r vith de irs n ur comptar seems to hev a virus


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 5, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Sir we r vith de irs n ur comptar seems to hev a virus



i used to troll tech support scammers
[URL="http://www.soundcloud.com/everythingkiller1/voice3[/URL]"]www.soundcloud.com/everythingkiller1/voice3[/URL]


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 5, 2019)

You need a rhinoplasty


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yup my nose is crooked...i have a nasal deviated septum...


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 5, 2019)

Lol op is indian? He looks like a brazilian thug/drug dealer who lives in a favela


----------



## Nibba (Mar 5, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lol op is indian? He looks like a brazilian thug/drug dealer who lives in a favela


I think you misspelled incel their buddy boyo


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

can you take clos pic of eye, it seems strange


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

You have a decent jawline.


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

xz90 said:


> can you take clos pic of eye, it seems strange


What do u mean by strange???and 


xz90 said:


> can you take clos pic of eye, it seems strange


And 4th and 5th ....is already a close picture


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> he looks like he could smash their skulls in with one arm ngl tbh


Bro.. I don't know what you're looking at but he is skinny as all hell.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 6, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lol op is indian? He looks like a brazilian who lives in a favela


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 6, 2019)

xz90 said:


> can you take clos pic of eye, it seems strange


They are slightly assymetrical and dark circles


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> They are slightly assymetrical and dark circles


i mean the color looks strange


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 6, 2019)

Scary lookin... you better be tall


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> What do u mean by strange???and
> 
> And 4th and 5th ....is already a close picture


looks like you are blind or something. but it looks cool


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 6, 2019)

xz90 said:


> i mean the color looks strange


Yes, they are a very bright brown


----------



## badromance (Mar 6, 2019)

you look like a tryhard tbh ngl kinda weird


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

xz90 said:


> i mean the color looks strange


they are hazel eyes ....brown in between ...green at the edges


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 6, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> they are hazel eyes ....brown in between ...green at the edges


you are a curry slayer bro


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

badromance said:


> you look like a tryhard tbh ngl kinda weird


tryhard???


badromance said:


> you look like a tryhard tbh ngl kinda weird


Tbh many say me to smile in pics ....they dont like my neutral looking pose...


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Scary lookin... you better be tall


I am almost 6 feet


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> you are a curry slayer bro


and where do i stand considering western standards ...bro??


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 6, 2019)

Kind of weird that you're pulling the same expression in every pic; although you probably look better in motion.


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yu


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> They are slightly assymetrical and dark circles


Yup i fucking hate my dark circles ...they are visible in certain lightening..


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 6, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Yu
> 
> Yup i fucking hate my dark circles ...they are visible in certain lightening..


Try makeup, I guess. Foids fraud all the time.


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> my eye are hazel bro


post close pic of your eye


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Kind of weird that you're pulling the same expression in every pic; although you probably look better in motion.


Thats my neutral expression tbh...and i rarely smile in pics ...i dont know many say me to smile......my eyes are deep set into the skull


----------



## Ogre (Mar 6, 2019)

you look like shit


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

xz90 said:


> post close pic of your eye


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

nice, mine is kinda similar but brown in middle


----------



## badromance (Mar 6, 2019)

try to look more alive


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

xz90 said:


> nice, mine is kinda similar but brown in middle


we both have same colour eyes....hazel eye colour depends on the lightening too...


----------



## xz90 (Mar 6, 2019)

you look kinda sad in that pic


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

i


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Try makeup, I guess. Foids fraud all the time.


i have ordered under eye cream for this ....lets see it works


xz90 said:


> you look kinda sad in that pic


No just tired....


xz90 said:


> you look kinda sad in that pic
> 
> I think something is off about my eyes....i dont know what it is ...coz many say me i look dead Inside or sad in pics


----------



## Aids! (Mar 6, 2019)

Good improvement OP.


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 6, 2019)

Not


Aids! said:


> Good improvement OP.


not improved anything tbh.haha just had my little stubble shaved off....i look more good clean shaven


badromance said:


> try to look more alive


U mean to say should i give a smirk in pics


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> high T ngl
> [/QUOte 7]high T in a good way or bad way


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 7, 2019)

I


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Bro.. I don't know what you're looking at but he is skinny as all hell.


My face looks masculine but body still looks thin and..i need to hit the gym fast before oldpill hits me ...


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 7, 2019)

T


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> you are a curry slayer bro


thx bro


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 7, 2019)

Normally I say currycels have no hope in the west. You are an exception. Your'e good to go boyo get out there and enjoy yourself. 
Chadpreet light/10 *AT LEAST.*


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 7, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Normally I say currycels have no hope in the west. You are an exception. Your'e good to go boyo get out there and enjoy yourself.
> Chadpreet light/10 *AT LEAST.*


Lol


KrissKross said:


> Normally I say currycels have no hope in the west. You are an exception. BYour'e good to go boyo get out there and enjoy yourself.
> Chadpreet light/10 *AT LEAST.*


thx man ...the only thing i hate the most is my dark circles in certain lightening that ruins the colouring...is there any cream for the eyes which can have permanent effect


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 7, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol
> 
> thx man ...the only thing i hate the most is my dark circles in certain lightening that ruins the colouring...is there any cream for the eyes which can have permanent effect


Look man, I didn't even notice that and still can't see it tbh. If aspie looksmaxxers can't see it, you have nothing to worry about.

Looking at your photos again, are you sure your'e indian? You don't look it tbh. Just curious


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 7, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Look man, I didn't even notice that and still can't see it tbh. If aspie looksmaxxers can't see it, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Looking at your photos again, are you sure your'e indian? You don't look it tbh. Just curious


Yup m indian....maybe coz of my eyes i dont appear as indian???


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Yup m indian....maybe coz of my eyes i dont appear as indian???





Pex1992 said:


> Yup m indian....maybe coz of my eyes i dont appear as indian???


btw what did u think of my ethencity at first??


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

A


DarknLost said:


> Dude should apply as a model already


Are u saying about me or arcbrah


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

dom


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> dom


?????


Extra Chromosome said:


> dom


What do u want to say bhai??


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> ?????
> 
> What do u want to say bhai??


Dominant skull Bhai.

Masculine.


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Dominant skull Bhai.
> 
> Masculine.





Extra Chromosome said:


> Dominant skull Bhai.
> 
> Masculine.


but it would have been nice if i had some pretty boy features ...too much masculine face looks intimidating


----------



## Coping (Mar 8, 2019)

How many girls you fucked so girl?


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

Coping said:


> How many girls you fucked so girl?


i guess 13-15 girls ...and few times fucked the same girl ....though slaying here is little bit hard here..and till 21 i was a shy and introvert guy so i was a late bloomer


Coping said:


> How many girls you fucked so girl?


Do i need to squint in pics or they look good this way as in pics...but now i think my lower eyelid is automatically pulled up even when i dont take pics.....when i first started to squint


----------



## Coping (Mar 8, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i guess 13-15 girls ...and few times fucked the same girl ....though slaying here is little bit hard here..and till 21 i was a shy and introvert guy so i was a late bloomer
> 
> Do i need to squint in pics or they look good this way as in pics...but now i think my lower eyelid is automatically pulled up even when i dont take pics.....when i first started to squint


No need to squint bro eyes look good like that, slayer tbh how old are you now


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

Coping said:


> No need to squint bro eyes look good like that, slayer tbh how old are you now


25 going to be 26 in november


Coping said:


> No need to squint bro eyes look good like that, slayer tbh how old are you now


Yah i know before lookism...i had a normal posture of the eyes after that i started squinting ...and now whenever i click pics my lower eyelid is automatically pulled up lol


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

squinting

not


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## badromance (Mar 8, 2019)

xz90 said:


> you look kinda sad in that pic


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 8, 2019)

i dont know just clicked 3 to 4 pics randomly and posted the 2 pics which were better..


----------

